# Kijiji?



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

I've seen alot of posts about Kijiji and it was something i'd never heard of before.
So i hunted around and found the thing on the web.
but I'm still at a loss for how to pronounce it. do you pronounce the i as eye or eee?

not a very fascinating discussion, i know... :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Ki (as in 'kill')...gee gee (as in gee whiz).

That's where I got Snarfer!! 

Happy shopping!


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

oooohhhhh
thanks very much


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've been wondering too...glad someone else asked! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I've been wondering too...glad someone else asked! :lol:


It's all I ever hear about. :roll: 
Guess I shouldn't complain, it IS how we found Snarfer, after all.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

While we are at it, how does everyone pronounce JYSK?

Here some people spell out the letters J Y S K
Most people seem to call it jisk as in tisk only with a J
and then there are a few who call it yisk 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> While we are at it, how does everyone pronounce JYSK?
> 
> Here some people spell out the letters J Y S K
> Most people seem to call it jisk as in tisk only with a J
> ...


According to their webiste, it's 'yisk'.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

MissC said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > While we are at it, how does everyone pronounce JYSK?
> ...


Yeah I know but very few people call it that.


----------

